# Electrocution chair



## ScareTactician (Sep 30, 2014)

I have a few ideas on making a electrocution chair out of some pallets I recently acquired but I am not really liking the design that others of have done. Has anybody built a chair and are willing to give there insight on what looked good and what really gave it a overall excellent appearance?


----------

